# Dämpferwippe für Carver Drift 703 2016



## Dimi32 (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Bei meinem drift Rahmen wurde die Dämpfer Wippe beim Diebstahl mit abgeschraubt. Wo kann ich die originale besorgen oder evtl. Ersatz finden


----------

